# Old School Eclipse 3121 2 Channel amp Made In USA



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

No reserve!

Old School Eclipse 3121 2 Channel amp Made In USA! - eBay (item 330562429311 end time May-15-11 17:37:23 PDT)


----------

